# Blind Advocates Protest New Film



## MA-Caver (Oct 6, 2008)

> *Advocates Protest 'Blindness'*
> 
> *by Jonathan Crow | October 2, 2008*
> 
> ...


I think this is a case of being too sensitive and not giving a film it's due process before judgment. Automatically saying it's stigmatizes real-life people without actually seeing the whole story. I also don't think watching the first five minutes of a film is enough to give it a basis of comparison... especially when most of it is the opening credits. But that's just me. 
My father is blind (and deaf) and I'm not feeling any umbrage to it. I won't until I see it in it's entirety... if I go watch it. But just by first guess on the synopsis of the plot that normal sighted people are suddenly struck blind by some disease or plague or whatever (hollywood) has up it's sleeve. So people (in the movie) are trying to deal with it in their own way according to their various backgrounds. 
What do you all think?


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 6, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> I think this is a case of being too sensitive and not giving a film it's due process before judgment. Automatically saying it's stigmatizes real-life people without actually seeing the whole story. I also don't think watching the first five minutes of a film is enough to give it a basis of comparison... especially when most of it is the opening credits. But that's just me.
> My father is blind (and deaf) and I'm not feeling any umbrage to it. I won't until I see it in it's entirety... if I go watch it. But just by first guess on the synopsis of the plot that normal sighted people are suddenly struck blind by some disease or plague or whatever (hollywood) has up it's sleeve. So people (in the movie) are trying to deal with it in their own way according to their various backgrounds.
> What do you all think?


I agree; they're being way too sensitive.  From what I've read of the reviews, the movie is built around people suddenly going blind.  If I woke up tomorrow and was blind -- I'd probably be pretty incompetent at a lot of things, too.

I recognize their concern; I get so tired of all the movies and shows featuring dirty or corrupt cops, too.  But going up in arms over everything just gets you ignored when you have a real complaint.


----------



## elder999 (Oct 6, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> I think this is a case of being too sensitive and not giving a film it's due process before judgment. Automatically saying it's stigmatizes real-life people without actually seeing the whole story. I also don't think watching the first five minutes of a film is enough to give it a basis of comparison... especially when most of it is the opening credits. But that's just me.
> My father is blind (and deaf) and I'm not feeling any umbrage to it. I won't until I see it in it's entirety... if I go watch it. But just by first guess on the synopsis of the plot that normal sighted people are suddenly struck blind by some disease or plague or whatever (hollywood) has up it's sleeve. So people (in the movie) are trying to deal with it in their own way according to their various backgrounds.
> What do you all think?


 

I think the blindness is probably a metaphor-like you, I won't know until I see it, but I tend to think the people behind the movie are using epidemic blindness as a metaphorical device for our society's ills.

And, not to be glib or anything I'm not supposed to be (rhymes with _starkly, sharky and darkly_ :lol but _if they're blind, how are they gonna see the movie?_ :lfao:


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 6, 2008)

Ya, while blindness is a scary thought for a lot of people, some would be able to cope with it better than others. I know that I would; having many times turned off the lights in a totally lightless environment (cave) and actually tried wandering around inside for a few minutes... not fun but, educational. 
While I agree that some "labels" are cruel i.e. retard, I think the application is the key.
But for this film, I think still deserves a full screening before saying yea or nay to it.


----------

